# Generic Host Process for Win32 Services has encountered a problem and needs to close.



## Someguy01 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello.

I'm using Windows XP Professional, version 2002, Service pack 3.

I get this error shortly after start up.


> szAppName : svchost.exe szAppVer : 5.1.2600.5512
> szModName : AcGenral.dll szModVer : 5.1.2600.5512 offset : 000116e2





> Technical information about this report:
> C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER9237.dir00\svchost.exe.mdmp
> C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER9237.dir00\appcompat.txt


Does anyone know how to solve this?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Look in Event Viewer to find information.

Click Start, Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Event Viewer.

Look under both System and & Applications.

Right click on any RED error and examine the Properties, (you are looking for the program start problems).

Use the "copy" button - click that, then go to notepad or wordpad and you can paste that error data, then save it and report it.

If you want to post the Event here, DO NOT include the lines of code that follow the Description unless asked.


----------



## Someguy01 (Jun 9, 2009)

Event Viewer told me exactly what the problem was and I got it fixed.

Your assistance is most appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## danentin (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello. I have the same problem as Someguy01 and was able to identify the problem using the method described by CCT but it is not clear to me how to fix it.

Below is the event information - any help on resolving this is much appreciated.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	(100)
Event ID:	1000
Date: 6/24/2009
Time: 7:36:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	XXXXXX
Description:
Faulting application svchost.exe, version 5.1.2600.5512, faulting module wuaueng.dll, version 7.2.6001.788, fault address 0x0016a39a.


----------



## dhyanrishi (Sep 11, 2009)

Me also i have the same problem.


This is the error report in the event finder


Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7023
Date: 9/11/2009
Time: 11:34:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	SERVER
Description:
The Installer Driver service terminated with the following error: 
The specified module could not be found. 

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	(100)
Event ID:	1000
Date: 9/11/2009
Time: 12:13:20 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	SERVER
Description:
Faulting application svchost.exe, version 5.1.2600.2180, faulting module netapi32.dll, version 5.1.2600.2180, fault address 0x000187ad.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

dhyanrishi, your issue appears similar to a security flaw that alowed malware in back in 2006 ( http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache...ersion+5.1.2600.2180&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca ).

I suggest you post in the Spyware section noting your results AFTER reading and complying with this; http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

